# ide-scsi help

## gimp2x

i recompiled my kernel with scsi emulation built in

i also compiled with scsi cdrom support and generic scsi support, i'm using devfs

i still get this error:

```
bedroom root # cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord 1.11a26 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

and on dmesg:

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5 /dev/hdd=ide-scsi /dev/hdc=ide-scsi

PIIX4: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev f9

PIIX4: chipset revision 4

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: WDC WD1200JB-75CRA0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: LITEON DVD-ROM LTD163, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: LITE-ON LTR-24102M, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: setmax LBA 234375120, native  234375000

hda: 234375000 sectors (120000 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=14589/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdd: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 >

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices
```

Last edited by gimp2x on Fri Jul 19, 2002 8:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## metalhedd

did you include the required /dev/hda=ide-scsi in your /boot/grub/menu.lst?

----------

## gimp2x

did you not see the line?

```
Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5 /dev/hdd=ide-scsi /dev/hdc=ide-scsi
```

----------

## rommel

you dont use /dev/hd?, just hd?=scsi

atleast thats what i have and it works

default 0 

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage  root=/dev/md0  hdc=scsi vga=788

title=backup

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage.old root=/dev/md0 hdc=scsi vga=788

----------

## gimp2x

tried that, didn't work =( still have the /dev/pg** missing problem

----------

## rac

How about "hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi"?

----------

## unexist

hi, 

i had the same problem, but finally it's really easy to solve.

there must be several things compiled into the kernel or build as a module:

atapi / ide / mfm / rll support menu

o disable ide / atapi cdrom support

o enable scsi emulation support

scsi support menu

o enable scsi cd-rom support

o enable scsi generic support

there's no need of adding 'hd*=ide-scsi' in lilo / grub.

after rebooting there's sth like 'scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices' in your dmesg.  :Smile: 

last step:  change your devfsd config. here's an example (my config)

- - %< - - - - - - - - - - %< - - - - - - - - - - %< - - - - - - - - - - %< - - - - - - - - - - %< - -

# Give the cdrw group write permissions to /dev/sg0

# This is done to have non root user use the burner (scan the scsi bus)

REGISTER        ^sg0$       PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 660

# Create /dev/dvd for the second cdrom drive

# (change 'cdroms/cdrom1' to suite your setup)

LOOKUP          ^dvd$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink sr0 dvd

REGISTER        ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname dvd

UNREGISTER      ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink dvd

# Create /dev/cdrw for the first cdrom on the scsi bus

# (change 'sr0' to suite your setup)

LOOKUP          ^cdrw$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink sr1 cdrw

REGISTER        ^sr1$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrw

UNREGISTER      ^sr1$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrw

- - %< - - - - - - - - - - %< - - - - - - - - - - %< - - - - - - - - - - %< - - - - - - - - - - %< - -

i guess this is self-explanatory.  :Smile: 

----------

## proxy

i had this prob, you probably didnt incldue "generic scsi support" from the scsi section of the kernel config

give that a try. for me that made the correct /dev entries.

proxy

----------

